# مكتبة السلامة



## ج محمد غريب (9 يناير 2010)

اخنا الكبير المهندس غسان انادى بإعادة فتح موضوع المكتبة حتى يتمكن زملائنا من رفع الكتب الموجودة لديهم الموضوع مفيد جدا ارجو من الاخوة المسنادة فى الطلب واى حد معاه كتاب يتحدث عن إدالاة الطوارئ فى شركات البترول يتفضل جزيل برفعة على ان يحتوى الكتاب على عدد وافر من الصفحات (غير مختصر ) والله الموفق 
محمد :16:


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يناير 2010)

أخي جميل المكتبة غير مغلقة
فما على أي أخ إلا أن يدرج موضوعجديد فيه الكتاب
وبعد فترة عند اطلاع الأخوة على الموضوع الجديد
أقوم بنقل الرابط إلى المكتبة
أما الاغلاق فهو حتى لا يكون هناك ردود فيها تشتت الروابط


----------



## مصراوى وأفتخر (11 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedmashaly (8 يونيو 2011)

thank you


----------

